

Bypassing Flash’s local-with-filesystem Sandbox - bensummers
http://xs-sniper.com/blog/2011/01/04/bypassing-flash%e2%80%99s-local-with-filesystem-sandbox/

======
dedward
Interesting - but reading this, this is when you open up a local .swf file -
not one loaded over the internet - it would have to be downloaded and then re-
opened.

The same could be said of any software you download and run - most have even
less restrictions than flash.

